# Josh - A Real Lap CAT



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

This is gorgeous Josh, he is around 6 years old,

Loves sitting on your lap, would even be happy as an indoor cat....

He is neutered , vacinated and will be chipped.....

Homechecks and Homing Contracts will be arranged.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww he such a cutie


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful...


----------

